# Apple Invented Bluetooth Graphic Card!!!



## BBenve (Jan 29, 2003)

He he as they state on the PM page

http://www.apple.com/powermac/

get unwired with an AirPort Extreme Card or with a Bluetooth wireless connectivity module and add scorchingly fast graphics.     


What are they gonna invent next to sell???

*EDIT*


----------



## mac-blog (Jan 29, 2003)

> *Apple computer:*
> You can fill it with 2 GB of high-speed DDR SDRAM, get it with a 4x SuperDrive thats twice as fast at burning DVDs, choose up to four internal hard disk drives up to a mind-boggling 720GB, get unwired with an AirPort Extreme Card or with a Bluetooth wireless connectivity module and add scorchingly fast graphics.



I'm sorry, I seem to have missed what ever it is you think you've found that was so important that you started a thread over it.


----------



## BBenve (Jan 29, 2003)

get unwired with an AirPort Extreme Card or with a Bluetooth wireless connectivity module and add scorchingly fast graphics.



Get unwired wirelessconnectivity add fast graphic??? what does Wireless has to do with Graphic? seems obvious to me...


Edit.... i am gonna buy bluetooth today so i can add FAST graphic to my computer !!!!!!


----------



## MacPain (Jan 29, 2003)

to me it seem the 'and' between _wireless connectivity module_ and _add scorchingly fast graphics_ perfectly seperates the two things. no reason for any misunderstandings IMO.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacPain _
> *to me it seem the 'and' between wireless connectivity module and add scorchingly fast graphics perfectly seperates the two things. no reason for any misunderstandings IMO. *


Because they are supposed to be the last 2 items in a list, there should be a comma before the "and." <<please note, too, that when using quotation marks at the end of a sentence, the punctuation of the sentence goes _inside_ the closing quotation mark. This is a mistake I see happening very often, even in professional writing, and it is very unprofessional.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jan 29, 2003)

Albeit a longshot, this could have some future use.  anybody remember when the new iMac was in planning stages and some sources were stated as saying that the screen would be removable and you could sit in your favorite chair and use it as a tablet PC?  Completely wireless?

What was once unfathomable is now one step closer to reality.


----------



## BBenve (Jan 30, 2003)

" Because they are supposed to be the last 2 items in a list, there should be a comma before the "and." <inside the closing quotation mark. This is a mistake I see happening very often, even in professional writing, and it is very unprofessional"


Thank you...see I am foreign, but still I realized there was somethign wrong with that setence..

"to me it seem the 'and' between wireless connectivity module and add scorchingly fast graphics perfectly seperates the two things. no reason for any misunderstandings IMO."

Well to me it seems like you have to review your grammar, as pointed out a , (comma) is missing, making it seems like the Bluetooth give fast graphic..  i guess is only a mistake...but funny and i though it was worth to show it to people.....


Also.... even if it is a useless thread... still it is better than those (Safari i s out .....NEW macs are out...)  we all can see the Apple page and there is no need for those threads...and yet no one says anything...... so please......don`t call a thread useless...unless it really is..#


Thanks

Andy


----------



## BBenve (Jan 30, 2003)

Look!!


http://www.apple.com/itunes/

iTunes 3 will be available as part of iLife along with iPhoto 3, iDVD 3, and iMovie 3. iTunes 3 also ships with every new Mac.
Download iTunes 3 now.


NOW they really need to get spelling gramar and numbers right...cmon VERY unprofessional........it can happen...BUT DOUBLE CHECL before going live..cmon it has been like that for 1 month now


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 30, 2003)

... why did you say this twice?


----------



## mac-blog (Jan 30, 2003)

> *by self appointed grammar police*
> Thank you...see I am foreign, but still I realized there was somethign wrong with that setence..



I'm not foreign, but can see that there is _somethign_ wrong with this _setence_. As you seem to like picking these things out, no matter how small the error seems to be, maybe we should all start watching for the spelling and grammar of your posts. To 99.9999% of the people who read that line from Apple, the point was more than clear. I can only guess that there is _somethign_ wrong with you that makes you want to point these types of things out.

I think it is in poor taste to try to find errors within other people's writing, but I have no problem when helping out someone who thinks that such corrections are needed.

*Notes on the sentence above:* a pause is denoted by three periods (...) followed by a space or return. The words _somethign_ and _setence_ appear misspelled from the English versions, _something_ and _sentence_ respectively.


----------



## MacPain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *
> Well to me it seems like you have to review your grammar, as pointed out a , (comma) is missing, making it seems like the Bluetooth give fast graphic..  i guess is only a mistake...but funny and i though it was worth to show it to people.....
> *



_I_ need to review my grammar? well, then let's check this out:



> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *Don't read  them.....nobody forces you... plus a company that is all about EDUCATION should pay attention to this kinda things.... but if you wanna stay ignorant...allright... you re free to be ignorant......isnt that what America is all about?? Freedom....yes in america you re free to be ignorant....sorry i do not mean this to be a racist thing..it is just that if you say something that people don t like..you get fired rigth there....stop flamin... you do not like a thread? do not add \ pointless reply and fire to people...be the first setting good example and do not reply to a post that is useless....
> 
> 
> DO what you expect people to do... *


----------



## BBenve (Jan 31, 2003)

As said i am foreign, i make mistake...and also i am not amulti million dollar company..... the point is...you see this as a persona attack from me to you...while it is not... i am just pointing out a funny error that causes missunderstanding...or at least to foreign people....DO I HAVE TO BE SORRY because i find something funny and not correct? shoot me then ...  

The point is... English is not my langiuage...yet i can see mistakes... i make tons of them...but once again..i am not a Company .. i am not selling anything......

I am not firing at anyone..i was just pointing out a missunderstading that I thought funny....sorry ..i am not a commedy master...sorry i posted ...sorry i am a member here..sorry


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2003)

actually the sentence made perfect sense to me. i don't know if my interpretation is what they are trying to say, but...

seeing as how graphics are the slowest things to download over the net because of their size, apple is saying that you can go wireless and still get fast download speeds. 

i think the real confusion here BBenve is why you chose the tilte of this thread. nowhere does apple take credit for inventing anything in this presentation. apple uses other people's technology. that's hardly news and neither are grammer mistakes. although i still argue there isn't one. But i only rank in the top 98% for verbal skills, so what do i know?


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 31, 2003)

Did not former Vice President...  Al Gore invent the internet... lol.


----------

